# Cypripediums and black walnut trees.



## Plantman13 (Mar 17, 2016)

For anyone have any experience growing cyps under black walnut? I can't seem to find any info on whether or not they are tolerant or not.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 17, 2016)

I'm interested too. This is my first year at a new house, and there are black walnut trees (but not near the cyp bed; rest of cyps in pots).

I did some quick google research, and the link has a list of "walnut tolerant" plants; not sure if any of them are taxonomically similar to cyps. Maybe if you raise the bed for the cyps (not only good drainage but away from the root toxins)?
http://beautifuleasygardens.blogspot.com/2006/06/plants-to-grow-near-black-walnut-trees.html


----------



## NYEric (Mar 17, 2016)

In the back of my mind I remember something about the acidity around Black Walnut tress..?? unfortunately I don't remember what.


----------



## Paphluvr (Mar 17, 2016)

From The Farmers Almanac: Unfortunately, the black walnut does have a dark side. Its roots, which may extend 50 feet or more from the trunk, exude a natural herbicide known as juglone that prevents many plants from growing within their reach. I don't know if the applies to Cyp's but I've never seen any growing near or underneath a walnut tree.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Mar 18, 2016)

Linus_Cello said:


> I'm interested too. This is my first year at a new house, and there are black walnut trees (but not near the cyp bed; rest of cyps in pots).
> 
> I did some quick google research, and the link has a list of "walnut tolerant" plants; not sure if any of them are taxonomically similar to cyps. Maybe if you raise the bed for the cyps (not only good drainage but away from the root toxins)?
> http://beautifuleasygardens.blogspot.com/2006/06/plants-to-grow-near-black-walnut-trees.html



Unfortunately, the phytotoxicity from black walnut trees comes just as much from fallen nuts and rain dripping off foliage as it does from roots. A raised bed won't do much good. Also, it would only take a year or 2 for roots to grow up into a raised bed. The effect extends at least as far as the branches.

From the list, the closest relative of orchids listed appears to be Crocus. I wouldn't consider that close enough to indicate anything, since closer Crocus relatives like Iris are not listed.


----------



## Plantman13 (Mar 18, 2016)

Thanks for the interest in this topic. I'm gonna assume it's not safe to be growing pricey cyps anywhere near a walnut tree. There's a few tree species the some cyps grow around that are also listed as non tolerant. If I find any new info I'll share it.


----------



## gonewild (Mar 18, 2016)

Plant one Cyp by the walnut and see what happens. Probably will not be a good result but then everyone will know the answer.


----------



## Plantman13 (Mar 18, 2016)

I will probably try that. Maybe with a cyp. Parviflorum, since it's one of the cheapest and easiest to grow.


----------



## trdyl (Mar 18, 2016)

As a teenager in Arkansas I did transplant a Cyp. pubescens under a Black Walnut. The tree seemed not to have any adverse affects on the slipper.


----------



## em_tee_w (Mar 18, 2016)

In Maryland, we had a bunch of black walnuts all over the place. We had no problems with the grass or the plants under any of them. We had hostas, azaleas, Arisaema and various others there. We did make sure we cleaned up the nuts as they fell, but just mulched the leaves in place.


----------

